# Adobo Sauce?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I wonder if you can make it from Adobo Seasoning,Cumin,Franks Red Hot,and Worsestshire Sauce?I combined those things put in on my Striped Bass fillets then then grilled it in a fish basket over charcoal like they do in Mexico;It was really good that way.Im just wondering if that sauce could count as an Adobo Sauce.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For a Spanish type cuisine that wouldn't be bad. That's just a variation from the standard paprika, oregano, salt, garlic and vinegar. Philippine cuisine is a bit different. That has vinegar, soy sauce, garlic, onion and black pepper.


----------

